# A few pics of my monsters...



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Took a few pics today of Riddick's harness for his back end support, a few weeks ago Riddick went paralyzed in his rear legs area and tail this harness has helped me get him around while allowing him to regain use of his legs, a lifesaver really. And then Rogue ended up stealing the show...

*Back view of Riddick's Harness, the shaved part on his back is from the spinal tap they did on him *









*Then Rogue caught my eye with her little stance here. * 









*She saw me and dropped to the ground into this squatty position, and started acting like she was hiding something. * 









*I quickly realized it was a rock, so I told her to leave it, she brings them into the house and buries them in my bed, but she had other ideas, she'd rather I chase her and make her drop it. *









*Riddick didn't like all her crazy energy, I think he was scared she was going to knock him over, he is walking wonderfully now, but is still very wobbly and weak in the back end, and Rogue is always knocking him over, but it is a great side view of his handy harness! * 









There are actually two pieces that go with that harness he has on, the hip harness he is wearing and then there is one that goes around his chest and shoulders, the two hook together but we don't really need to use the front harness on him, just the hip harness.


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #993399">Poor Riddick! I hope he's doing ok now! Beautiful dogs. Rogue looks like she wants the attention!</span>


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Aw, Poor boy. Hope he is on the mend.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I hope he is ok looks good walking on his own
what happend? I think I missed the thread

Rouge is adorable Love her


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

what happened that Riddick went paralyzed??
Do they think he will have a full recovery?
I have a blck lab that was paralized in one back leg... but with the therapy I did with him, no one could ever tell he didnt have full use of the leg....
it happened due to a siezure (they thought) when he was 2 or 3...lived till he was 12½


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks guys! Rogue is indeed an attention hog, she is really very crazy!

Dawn - I think you did miss the post, it was a huge one lots of scares for us here is the link if you want to read it. About two and a half weeks ago he went completely paralyzed in his back legs and tail, the verdict is still out on if it was a spinal stroke or something else. But he is getting better and has slowly regained the use of his back legs and his tail, we are still working on getting his potty stuff under control though. He is in water therapy and gets laser therapy as well. He has come so far in such a short amount of time!

sweetMammy - They think he will have a full recovery, we are working with lots of different physical therapist to help him out. No clue as to what really happened to cause it, the vets are bouncing back and forth from spinal stroke to spinal inflammation, I just hope it doesn't happen again whatever it was. Your lab lived a long time! I hope I get those many years from my boy!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

Those are fantastic action shots of Rogue










I had a cat, Teddi, literally overnight was paralyzed in the back, vet said a blood clot lodged in his spine, didn't make it though









Riddick looks great with his harness though. I don't blame him for keeping an eye on Rogue though, our lab Dakota used to try to body slam Rocky all the time, trying to get his toy or whatever.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

BTW Riddick is too young and healthy looking a dog not to have tried the harness. Plus he seems to do well with it.

Our last GSD Rocky, he pulled a tendon or something at two. Vet said it was his hips. I was researching hip transplants at OSU when he started getting better. At only two I wanted to give him every chance possible for a long, quality life, which he did.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

It's so great to see Riddick up and walking! I'm so glad that he's doing so much better. Rogue is so cute. Her name really suits her! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

It's so nice to see him up and walking. I came in late to your post about his health but read it all. Whatever it was HE LOOKS AWESOME! Thanks so much for posting these photos of him up and about. I've been thinking about poor Riddick and all the therapy he has gone through. It's so wonderful that he is on his way to a full recovery. Although he's going to break some hearts at the therapy places by graduating! 

Way to go Hulk!









BTW: Rouge has grown into such beautiful GSD.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Hugs for Riddick for getting though this. Handsome boy looks much like my Luther did, especially his head.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

More hugs for Riddick, he is looking really good.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I am so relieved to see Riddick's improvement. He looks wonderful! Will keep sending good thoughts that he will recover completely very soon.


----------

